# Blondes Have More Fun  ...Or do they?



## Teeathy

Hi Everybody:

Cómo pregunta en éste caso, pongo en contexto que "_*Blondes Have More Fun" es el noveno álbum de Rod Sterwart.   
*_
En el anverso del arte de tapa se lee claramente* "Blondes Have More Fun",* lo cual, está claro, significa claramente* "Las Rubias se divierten más".*

Pero del otro la do de la tapa, la frase parece seguir con* "... Or do they?  ".*

Quisiera saber cómo interpretar ése "Or do they?  "   Cómo:  Las Rubias se divierten más... -Ó ellos?    -Ó ellas? lo cual no thiene sentido, etc.

Si dijera "Or don´t they" estaría clarísimo, cómo " -O nó?" , pero no es el caso.

Bueno; si algún alma gentil tiene la buena voluntad de enseñarme esto, quedo muy agradecido desde ya.


----------



## aidonaido

Hola, lo interpreto como un "¿no?", como si no estuviera claro que se divierten más. Lo vería más claro con los puntos suspensivos después del _or_: _*Or...do they?. *_Pero soy española, asique tampoco te puedo decir seguro.


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Como así, no debería ser "don't they"?.  Blondes have more fun, or don't they? (o no?) / Blondes don't have more fun, or do they? (o si?)


----------



## aidonaido

BryanCr7Know said:


> Como así, no debería ser "don't they"?.  Blondes have more fun, or don't they? (o no?) / Blondes don't have more fun, or do they? (o si?)


Pues tiene razón. Quizá entonces con "they" se refiere a las morenas. "Las rubias se lo pasan mejor... ¿o son "ellas" (las morenas) las que se lo pasan mejor?"


----------



## Amapolas

En los libros de texto y cursos de inglés nos enseñan que estas preguntitas (question tags) se hacen en negativo si la frase principal es afirmativa.
Sin embargo, esta es una forma idiomática, muy habitual cuando comienza con "or".
La tenés que interpretar como "las rubias se divierten más. ¿O no?"


----------



## aidonaido

Sí, es gramaticalmente correcto, yo estoy de acuerdo con la opinión de Amapolas.


----------



## Cenzontle

Con todo respeto por las gentiles almas que han respondido, Teeathy, no creo que tu pregunta esté llegando a contestarse.
Yo oigo "...Or do they?"—a pesar de su forma interrogativa—con entonación *declarativa* (descendente), y con acento en "do". 
Esto lo interpreto como "Eso dicen, pero ¿será así en realidad?" 
¿Habrá manera más concisa de decir esto?


----------



## aidonaido

Cenzontle said:


> Con todo respeto por las gentiles almas que han respondido, Teeathy, no creo que tu pregunta esté llegando a contestarse.
> Yo oigo "...Or do they?"—a pesar de su forma interrogativa—con entonación *declarativa* (descendiente).
> Esto lo interpreto como "Eso dicen, pero ¿será así en realidad?"
> ¿Habrá manera más concisa de decir esto?


Estoy de acuerdo. En la primera respuesta he dicho ¿"no"?, como si no estuviera claro que se divierten más, así que creo que se acerca bastante a la tuya.


----------



## Teeathy

Cenzontle said:


> Con todo respeto por las gentiles almas que han respondido, Teeathy, no creo que tu pregunta esté llegando a contestarse.
> Yo oigo "...Or do they?"—a pesar de su forma interrogativa—con entonación *declarativa* (descendiente).
> Esto lo interpreto como "Eso dicen, pero ¿será así en realidad?"
> ¿Habrá manera más concisa de decir esto?




No sé si habrá forma más concisa de resumirlo, pero de todas formas entiendo muy bien tu explicación, y concuerdo contigo.  No debemos olvidar que es un posible juego de palabras, dónde lo literal y esquemático pierde su sentido.
Muchas gracias, Cenzontle.

He apreciado mucho las respuestas de Amapolas y aidonaido de todas formas, me han hecho ver cosas desde otro punto de vista.  ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Amapolas

Cenzontle said:


> ¿Habrá manera más concisa de decir esto?


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y sigo pensando que la mejor traducción (al menos a nuestra variedad de español argentino) sería ¿O no? la cual enunciamos justamente con una entonación declarativa y descendente.


----------



## Moritzchen

Amapolas said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, y sigo pensando que la mejor traducción (al menos a nuestra variedad de español argentino) sería ¿O no? la cual enunciamos justamente con una entonación declarativa y descendente.


De acuerdo.


----------



## Teeathy

Moritzchen said:


> De acuerdo.



Pero lo que dice Cenzontle es otra cosa, ¡¡¡¡ojo!!!!  Y me parece que la mejor opción es la que da él.


----------



## Amapolas

¿Qué otra cosa dice sino cómo decir "¿pero será así en realidad?" de manera más concisa?
Creo que yo estoy interpretando su respuesta de manera diferente que vos.


----------



## Moritzchen

*Blondes have more fun... or do they?*
es igual a
*Blondes have more fun... or do blondes have more fun?*
Las respuestas son o si tienen más fun o no tienen más fun.
Entonces en la primera parte ya tenemos que las blondes sí tienen más fun, la segunda la reemplazás con "o no?"


----------



## Teeathy

Amapolas said:


> ¿Qué otra cosa dice sino cómo decir "¿pero será así en realidad?" de manera más concisa?
> Creo que yo estoy interpretando su respuesta de manera diferente que vos.



Sin duda estamos interpretando cosas diferentes. 

Cenzontle propuso:  *"Las rubias se divierten más;  Eso dicen, pero ¿será así en realidad?"*

Tú propusiste:  *"Las rubias se divierten más;  Nó?"
*
Pues para mí no es lo mismo, ya que este caso necesitaría DON´T, en vez de DO como auxiliar.

Y la propuesta de Cenzontle me suena más adecuada, interpretándola más que nada, nó como un axioma del idioma, sino cómo un guiño juguetón del autor, situaciones muy frecuentes en Inglés e intraducibles la mayoría de los casos.

La frase lógica era la misma con DON´T.  Le pusieron el auxiliar opuesto a propósito para darle el toque mágico.   Conozco miles de casos similares.


----------



## Gabriel

Amapolas said:


> En los libros de texto y cursos de inglés nos enseñan que estas preguntitas (question tags) se hacen en negativo si la frase principal es afirmativa.
> Sin embargo, esta es una forma idiomática, muy habitual cuando comienza con "or".
> La tenés que interpretar como "las rubias se divierten más. ¿O no?"


Completamente de acuerdo. No nos suelen enseñar las question tags con "or", que son muy idiomáticas.


----------



## GJones

No sé la mejor manera de traducirlas al español, pero estas oraciones expresan distintas actitudes:

_Blondes have more fun, don't they? _
[Alguien cree que las rubias se divierten más. Lo que sigue suele confirmar que sí.]

_Blondes have more fun...or do they? _
[Alguien duda que se diviertan más. Lo que sigue suele sugerir que no.]


----------



## Moritzchen

GJones said:


> No sé la mejor manera de traducirlas al español, pero estas oraciones expresan distintas actitudes:
> 
> _Blondes have more fun, don't they? _
> [Alguien cree que las rubias se divierten más. Lo que sigue suele confirmar que sí.]
> 
> _Blondes have more fun...or do they? _
> [Alguien duda que se diviertan más. Lo que sigue suele sugerir que no.]


Sí. La primera es _Las rubias se divierten más, ¿no?_
La segunda es _Las rubias se divierten más, ¿o no?_


----------



## Teeathy

GJones said:


> No sé la mejor manera de traducirlas al español, pero estas oraciones expresan distintas actitudes:
> 
> _Blondes have more fun, don't they? _
> [Alguien cree que las rubias se divierten más. Lo que sigue suele confirmar que sí.]
> 
> _Blondes have more fun...or do they? _
> [Alguien duda que se diviertan más. Lo que sigue suele sugerir que no.]





Sí Sí Sí, éso quise decir yo, mas o menos.


----------



## Natalinya

En estos casos yo suelo traducirlo como "¿o quizá no?" para dejar claro que se duda que sea así.
Las rubias se divierten más... ¿o quizá no?


----------



## Teeathy

Natalinya said:


> En estos casos yo suelo traducirlo como "¿o quizá no?" para dejar claro que se duda que sea así.
> Las rubias se divierten más... ¿o quizá no?




Sí. Es válido!


----------



## SydLexia

Natalinya said:


> En estos casos yo suelo traducirlo como "¿o quizá no?" para dejar claro que se duda que sea así.
> Las rubias se divierten más... ¿o quizá no?



Si, no es un 'tag question', son más bien 'palabras de investigador'.

"They couldn't have done it because they were at home all evening. Or were they? We know their car was outside all evening but if they knew they were being watched they might have....etc..."

syd


----------



## Amapolas

Teeathy said:


> Tú propusiste: *"Las rubias se divierten más; Nó?"*



Veo por qué no nos estamos entendiendo.   Yo puse ¿O NO? y hay una diferencia.
Me permito hacerle una corrección a tu texto: *...más. ¿No?*




Moritzchen said:


> Sí. La primera es _Las rubias se divierten más, ¿no?_
> La segunda es _Las rubias se divierten más, ¿o no?_



Totalmente de acuerdo con Moritzchen.

Trataré de explicarme mejor.

Caso 1. *Don't they? *
Estamos bastante seguros de lo que dijimos y buscamos acuerdo por parte del oyente. Equivale a *¿no?*
Caso 2. *Or do they?*
Supone una revisión de lo que se acaba de decir. Equivale a *¿o no?*

En cuanto a otras traducciones propuestas, si bien expresan el concepto, no mantienen el estilo del texto original.
Si el autor o hablante hubiera querido usar frases como "o quizás no" o bien "o son aquéllas las que lo pasan mejor", hubiera dicho algo como "or maybe not?" o bien "or is it the others that have more fun?"
Sin embargo, el texto original propone una frase sencilla y sin circunloquios, y en castellano la tenemos ¿o no?


----------



## Teeathy

Amapolas said:


> Veo por qué no nos estamos entendiendo.   Yo puse ¿O NO? y hay una diferencia.
> Me permito hacerle una corrección a tu texto: *...más. ¿No?*
> 
> Bueno, perdón, es casi lo mismo...!
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Moritzchen.
> 
> Trataré de explicarme mejor.
> 
> Caso 1. *Don't they? *
> Estamos bastante seguros de lo que dijimos y buscamos acuerdo por parte del oyente. Equivale a *¿no?*
> Caso 2. *Or do they?*
> Supone una revisión de lo que se acaba de decir. Equivale a *¿o no?*
> 
> En cuanto a otras traducciones propuestas, si bien expresan el concepto, no mantienen el estilo del texto original.
> Si el autor o hablante hubiera querido usar frases como "o quizás no" o bien "o son aquéllas las que lo pasan mejor", hubiera dicho algo como "or maybe not?" o bien "or is it the others that have more fun?"
> Sin embargo, el texto original propone una frase sencilla y sin circunloquios, y en castellano la tenemos ¿o no?





Veo que el asunto se hace interminable!
Yo ya saqué mi propia conclusión, apoyado por la colaboración de todos ustedes y ya encontré mi respuesta. Gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## Teeathy

SydLexia said:


> Si, no es un 'tag question', son más bien 'palabras de investigador'.
> 
> "They couldn't have done it because they were at home all evening. Or were they? We know their car was outside all evening but if they knew they were being watched they might have....etc..."
> 
> syd




Concuerdo!!!!!   No es un Tag Question!  Me gusta el punto de vista que Vd. propone.


----------



## jilar

A mí me parece que en el título juegan con las palabras, y las imágenes ...  si veis las fotos del disco, veréis que junto a la frase inicial "Blondes have more fun", en la portada, se ve al autor (*rubio él*) agarrado a una morena que no muestra la cara.

Por el otro lado, donde el texto dice "Or do they ... ?" (eso es diferente a escribir "... or do they?" y son detalles esenciales) aparece el mismo autor (rubio) junto a una rubia, vestida igual que la anterior y ahora mirando a cámara pero Rod se la tapa con su mano.

De todo esto, la frase inicial "Blondes" no debería significiar "rubiAs", sino "rubiOs". Algo que el español permite diferenciar fácilmente, en contra del inglés.
Delante http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51gnmli59aL.jpg
Detrás http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KId3GXaVL.jpg

Los rubios se divierten más [se ve a él, rubio, con una morena]
¿o no (se divierten más)? [él otra vez, que ya se divertía con una morena, ahora lo hace con una rubia]

(se divierten más) corresponde a los puntos suspensivos del original.

Ojo, todo el texto, unido, es una pregunta:
¿Los rubios se divierten más o no (se divierten más)?
Blondes have more fun or do they ... ?

Está claro que sí, viendo las imágenes, lo hacen (divertirse) con cualquier chica, sea morena o rubia.


----------



## SydLexia

You make some good points, jilar.

You are quite right about English not differentiating between "rubias" and "rubios", unfortunately this is part of the way the joke works.

For me there are three elements: assertion, question, and answer.

The assertion follows from the general "gentlemen prefer blondes" idea. If blondes are preferred, then "blondes have more fun" - the idea has gone unisex - and it makes sense to dye your hair blond, like Rod Stewart, if you want to have fun, like Rod Stewart.

So, does it work? The front cover shows that it does - Rod has got the girl, or a girl anyway, and the fun is beginning. She has exaggeratedly black hair and she is having fun too, but the front cover is about the bottle-blond Rod, the man with the dyed hair who has women climbing all over him. The proposition is proven - blondes _do_ have more fun.

Then we turn the album over and the proposition is called into question "pero ¿es así? ¿de verdad?".

The girl is different (or is she?  ) but the dress and her 'function as regards Rod' are the same. She has dyed her hair, however, so the question is, does it really work, do blondes really have more fun? Her answer, see her thumb and the pose as a whole, is yes, they do.

Now we have to confront the problem that "rubios" tends to exclude women....

"Con pelo rubio te lo pasas mejor. *¿De verdad que sí?* Pues sí, efectivamente."

syd


----------



## Teeathy

jilar said:


> A mí me parece que en el título juegan con las palabras, y las imágenes ...  si veis las fotos del disco, veréis que junto a la frase inicial "Blondes have more fun", en la portada, se ve al autor (*rubio él*) agarrado a una morena que no muestra la cara.
> 
> Por el otro lado, donde el texto dice "Or do they ... ?" (eso es diferente a escribir "... or do they?" y son detalles esenciales) aparece el mismo autor (rubio) junto a una rubia, vestida igual que la anterior y ahora mirando a cámara pero Rod se la tapa con su mano.
> 
> De todo esto, la frase inicial "Blondes" no debería significiar "rubiAs", sino "rubiOs". Algo que el español permite diferenciar fácilmente, en contra del inglés.
> Delante http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51gnmli59aL.jpg
> Detrás http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KId3GXaVL.jpg
> 
> Los rubios se divierten más [se ve a él, rubio, con una morena]
> ¿o no (se divierten más)? [él otra vez, que ya se divertía con una morena, ahora lo hace con una rubia]
> 
> (se divierten más) corresponde a los puntos suspensivos del original.
> 
> Ojo, todo el texto, unido, es una pregunta:
> ¿Los rubios se divierten más o no (se divierten más)?
> Blondes have more fun or do they ... ?
> 
> Está claro que sí, viendo las imágenes, lo hacen (divertirse) con cualquier chica, sea morena o rubia.




Todo esto es verdad y ninguno de nosotros nos habíamos dado cuenta.  Nunca reparé en que la chica de tapa es morocha, y la del reverso es rubia.
Y también supuse que "they" podría referirse a "Rubios" en vez de "Rubias".

Muy útil tu aporte, Jilar. Muchas gracias!


----------



## GJones

jilar said:


> Delante http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51gnmli59aL.jpg
> Detrás http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51KId3GXaVL.jpg


Buen aporte.



jilar said:


> Por el otro lado, donde el texto dice "Or do they ... ?" (eso es diferente a escribir "... or do they?" y son detalles esenciales...



Diferente, sí, pero creo que ambos indican duda (en contraste con "don't they?").



jilar said:


> De todo esto, la frase inicial "Blondes" no debería significiar "rubiAs", sino "rubiOs". Algo que el español permite diferenciar fácilmente, en contra del inglés.



Con esta palabra (de origen francés) el inglés puede hacerlo también -- "blondes" y "blonds" ("blonde - woman with fair hair" [Wordreference.com Online Dictionaries]). Pero "Some people object to this as an unnecessary distinction, preferring blond for all persons..." [Dictionary.com Usage note]

El dicho "Blondes have more fun" suele referir a las rubias, pero en cuanto a la foto de tapa creo que tienes razón. Rod Stewart parece ser rubio y ella morena.

"Or do they...?"

En la foto de reverso Stewart y la chica parecen ser rubios, pero se ve que las raices de sus cabellos no son rubias.


----------



## GJones

SydLexia said:


> She has dyed her hair, however, so the question is, does it really work, do blondes really have more fun? Her answer, see her thumb and the pose as a whole, is yes, they do.



I think you've observed something important when you point out that her hair has been dyed (or bleached). I don't think the point of the photo on the back, though, is to show that blondes have more fun. On the surface Stewart's hair seems blond in both photos. What we see clearly in the "Or do they...?" photo, though, is that the roots of his hair and that of the woman are not blond. The persons having fun aren't really blond.


----------



## jilar

Yo soy moreno - con algunas canas, todo hay que decirlo - y me lo paso pipa 

La verdad es que se han currado el título.


----------



## sinderik

_Las rubias se divierten más... ¿o deberían? 
El hombre es el ser más inteligente de la Creación ... ¿o debería?_
Esa pregunta, deja abierta la cuestión, al menos en el segundo ejemplo.


----------

